# Expense Tracker 2.0 - Now available on Kindlefire hd (Personal finance Manager)



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Your favorite *Expense Tracker 2.0* now available on *kindlefire hd* with improved features that you have always wanted. 
It's reached 20000+ downloads just in 4 weeks in Apple app store.

Expense Tracker 2.0 is a finance management application designed for any individual, to get control over your daily expenses on the move. Users can plan their monthly budget and track their expenses any time. Expense Tracker 2.0 Android app for Kindlefire hd will be a great companion in your life.

"Expense Tracker 2.0" makes your saving experience more realistic.

Get it now *FREE* via Amazon App Store

For More Details visit AppSpace

Connect us on Facebook

Take control of your spending with Expense Tracker 2.0. _*It's not just about spending. It's also about saving.*_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, hsenidoutsourcing!

You're welcome to promote your business and website here in Fire Talk, but we ask that you have one thread and post to it rather than start a new thread each time.  New threads will be removed.  

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to.  And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days.  If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!  

Betsy 
KB Moderator


----------



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Share your *LOVE* with *Expense Tracker 2.0* on this Valentine's Day.

Expense Tracker 2.0 Kindlefire app is a personal finance management application designed for any individual, to get control over your daily expenses on the move.

Expense Tracker 2.0 available for special Valentine's Offer by reducing *20%* of it's price from *8th to 14th of February*.

"Expense Tracker 2.0" Kindlefire app is now available on Amazon Kindlefire store.

On this Valentine's Day Save MORE & Surprise your loved once MORE.










Connect with us on Facebook


----------



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

Expense Tracker 2.0 now gets bigger and better with more than 30,000 highly satisfied customers within one month across the globe. It's reached top ranks in many countries and few of them are mentioned below. 
•	5th rank in South Africa, 
•	7th rank in Australia & Singapore, 
•	12th rank in New Zealand & Malaysia, 
•	16th ranked in Canada, 
•	22nd rank in UK and 
•	33rd rank in USA.

Expense Tracker 2.0 is designed especially for you, to get control over your daily expenses on the move. You can plan your monthly budget and track your expenses any time at your own comfort. Expense Tracker 2.0 Android app is developed by AppSpace, one of the pioneers in mobile application development.

"Expense Tracker 2.0" is now available on Amazon Kindlefire Store for your Kindlefire HD.

Get it via Amazon Kindlefire Store for your Kindlefire HD

Save more with Expense Tracker 2.0 and make your dreams come true.

It's not just about spending, It's also about saving

For More Details visit AppSpace

Connect us on Facebook

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per app. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------



## hsenidoutsourcing (Nov 12, 2012)

AppSpace celebrates Earth Day on this 22nd of April 2013.

Expense Tracker 2.0 available for special Offer by reducing 20% of it's price on Earth Day (22nd of April).

Expense Tracker 2.0 Android app is a personal finance management application designed for any individual, to get control over your daily expenses on the move.

"Expense Tracker 2.0" Android app is now available on Amazon Kindlefire Store.

Get it via Amazon for your Kindlefire hd


----------

